# Death Studios Might Close?



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I noticed on the Death Studios sites, that he has been having health issues mainly from building the masks. He might close. Check out his site. This is what he is saying.

Get 'em while you can!!!!. 
Update 5/1/07 As you may know, I've developed some breathing problems due to 28 years of breathing latex fumes, paint and plaster dust. We've actually found a building that would provide seperate living, production, and casting areas, but probably will not be able to get the down payment. Most of the money aquired from selling my collection on Ebay has been used on medical bills, and there are several tests yet to go. In our current situation, latex fumes and paint dust circulate throughout our entire studio and living area during the colder months when we cannot vent air to the outside. There is now way to easily convert this building to isolate ammonia or dust, so we will be forced to make some changes after this season. At this point I'm not sure if we will discontinue many characters and offer a select "core" lineup, sell the business outright, or what. I did want to give everyone notice so that our loyal customers wouldn't miss out on any masks from our full lineup when we make these changes.

We WILL continue to produce masks until Halloween ( barring any major surprises from the upcoming tests). You do not have to email me to ask if we are still in business before placing an order. I will update this page when I know more. Also, if you have emailed with interest in buying the business or individual molds, I will not be able to make a decision until after all of the tests are completed. Late July at the earliest. All of this has taken a LOT longer than I expected.

http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/index.cfm


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I saw this on his web site awhile back. Really sad. I've checked back at the site a few times for updates but there haven't been any. Naturally, I hope Jeff's health is okay. I had wanted to get a couple masks from him this summer so hope he is up to continuing the business as long as he can. In the event he needs to get out, hopefully someone will purchase it and continue the line. These are top quality masks.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

aww man...that stinks! i hope he gets the building.


----------

